
Did you know? Kodak Park had a nuclear reactor - phreeza
http://www.democratandchronicle.com/article/20120511/NEWS01/305120021/Kodak-Park-nuclear-reactor?odyssey=tab%7Ctopnews%7Ctext%7CHome&nclick_check=1
======
ColinWright
Yes, I did know, because it's been reported here on HN several times over the
last day or two.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3969776>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3970376>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3970954>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3971035>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3971310>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3975587>

